# Need girly advice about New Year’s Eve in Beirut



## InannaMouse (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, 
My husband and I will be in Beirut for New Year’s Eve, and I’ve got a couple of questions. I’ve heard that Beirut is high-fashion and NYE is a big event. However, I can’t find clear answers to my specific questions. 

1. I was going to buy a dress (one that can be crammed in my luggage). What’s appropriate female clothing for this kind of event in Beirut? I don’t want to attract attention to myself.

2. I’ve heard that you need to reserve a club/table/something in advance. How do I find out about this and how do I go about doing this? We love to dance and we love electronic music.

3. What's the best neighborhood to book hotel for this short trip? I think we'll be there for about 3-4 days.

Could anyone help me?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you want to be respectful of being in a middle eastern country, suggest wearing a longer dress (past your knees) and if no sleeves, then wear a shawl that will cover (not shear) for any time you are not in a bar area. Putting a scarf around ones neck doesnt hide that one is in a strappy shirt. 

There are many many many many many who will not care they are in a middle eastern country and will be in strapless mini dresses and skin tight hot pants with their midriffs hanging out. 

Expats really do not seem to realize how offensive it is to many devote muslims in the region.... Even if is 'westernized' doesnt mean you are not in a middle eastern muslim country.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

InannaMouse said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I will be in Beirut for New Year’s Eve, and I’ve got a couple of questions. I’ve heard that Beirut is high-fashion and NYE is a big event. However, I can’t find clear answers to my specific questions.
> 
> 1. I was going to buy a dress (one that can be crammed in my luggage). What’s appropriate female clothing for this kind of event in Beirut? I don’t want to attract attention to myself.
> ...


I hope I am not too late to help you.

1 . Beirut has some of the sexiest women in the world and they dress accordingly. Harassment of westerners is not common, say like in the UAE or Gulf states. But mind your midriff. Legs, arms and cleavage are all OK, but it stops there. And as you will have hubby with you, you'll be fine.

2. Here's a list of night clubs.










I don't know of any of them as I getting a bit too old for what you are after, , but check around once you arrive. Yes, you do have to book at some and SkyBar, which is _the_ most famous in Beirut and not on the list, is the place to go. They will have an outstanding fireworks display as well.

skybar - beirut

Gemayze and Minot Streets are where all the bars are and are definitely worth one of your nights out.

3. This is where I am too late as everything will be booked out. Try the Movenpick Hotel or the Palm Beach. You will be paying from 350USD a night.

Hope all this helps. Finally, my wife and I have been living and going out in Beirut for the last 5 years and she has never had enough sexy dresses to wear.  So buy the outfit and I hope you and your hubby have a great time and and even better New Year's. It will be totally fun! Enjoy!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh - I should clarify that the sexy women are all locals. 40-50% of the country is Christian with many of them having some sort of French/Canadian/Greek connections, so that's why you'll be able to let your hair down.

Feel free to write any last minute questions too, if you have decided to go.


----------

